# Growing your own peas



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried to grow your own peas for breeding birds? I recently planted some maple peas and to my surprise they seem to grow like weeds. I hope this doesn't seem like a dumb question.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I grow alot of green beans to make my wind barrier down in my garden. I usually throw away a coupld thousand pods and they do grow fast and thick. I've never thought of drying them and feeding them to the birds. You would have to dry them and shell them and air them before you could feed them to your birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> Has anyone ever tried to grow your own peas for breeding birds? I recently planted some maple peas and to my surprise they seem to grow like weeds. I hope this doesn't seem like a dumb question.


Does that mean they grow like weeds as in fast OR you're actually growing peas?? I've never thought about it, but I do know that the birds will eat the heck out of some peas during breeding and we can't seem to find a source for just peas here unless you buy the ones in the grocery store in the little 1lb bags and they are too expensive.
I'd give it try if you're getting them to grow. I'm not much of a plant person and they would probably die anyway. When do you have to plant them?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well they grow like stalks/vines. climbing with tendrils. They grow fast like weeds. I have one in potting soil and I threw some out in sand in the woods and their all sprouting. We even got some cold weather obviously nothing like snow and there still growing fast.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Where did you get the seeds at?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> I grow alot of green beans to make my wind barrier down in my garden. I usually throw away a coupld thousand pods and they do grow fast and thick. I've never thought of drying them and feeding them to the birds. You would have to dry them and shell them and air them before you could feed them to your birds.


How do you do this?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well if you have unprocessed peas in your food you can plant those.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Ya I just pulled the peas out of the feed. Mainly from waste food that had been thrown to the ground by weaning youngsters.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't currently have any peas in my feed so can you put green peas in your feed and how do you dry them out and air them out?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

What are you feeding? You should have maple, or maybe Canadian peas?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I don't currently have any peas in my feed so can you put green peas in your feed and how do you dry them out and air them out?


Green Peas probably would be o.k. but just a few not everyday.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Green Peas probably would be o.k. but just a few not everyday.


How often should i put it in the feed?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Dont, put them in a gallipot somewhere else so they can get them separate if they want them.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just have it available like grit at all times when they want it?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

No maybe once a week with the p.m. feading. Or if they are breeding all there food should be available to them 24/7 and then give them the peas like one day.


----------

